

Show HN: "Ask and Yeah" a Twitter-alike service for Q&A with pinterest layout - peacemoon

I want to show you my new web app “Ask and Yeah”.<p>http://askandyeah.com<p>it’s like a twitter-service for questions and answers with a pinterest layout :D. People can ask wh-questions (what, where, when, why ….) using max 140 characters. Others can answer questions using max 50 characters.
You can use hashtags to categorize questions (@ for person, # for thing, ! for place). For example:
what did @JFK say in his famous #speech in !Berlin in 1963?<p>My main goal creating this app (beside learning new programming skills) is helping people quickly find questions about a specific topics when they need some. For example: teachers looking for question for their students, families looking for quizzes for a quiz-night, or people looking for fun.<p>Feedbacks are appreciated. Also if you have new ideas for “Ask and Yeah”, please let me know. It’s mainly my side-project, but i desire to develope it further.<p>Thank you
An
======
Irishsteve
I hate the fact that the register pop-up will not go away unless I sign in.

~~~
urish
I feel the same. I've registered using email, and it seems the email does not
have to be validated, which just makes it pointless.

Other than that, the layout seems pretty friendly. The main issue of course
will be what kind of community will build around this, there being so many
question-answering forums in existence.

~~~
peacemoon
The community for Ask&Yeah will actually not be hackers :D. My goal is a
repository of questions and answers that can be used freely in education. For
example, teachers can find questions about a specific person in specific place
(@JFK in !Berlin), ask their students collect the answers. Ask&Yeah is still
mainly a side project for me to learn about jQuery Mobile, responsive design
and backend development.

If you have any better use cases for Ask&Yeah, please let me know. Thanks

------
dawson
<http://askandyeah.com>

